

Bitmaker Labs Programming College Shut Down After Global And Mail Article - Martyr2
http://www.coderslexicon.com/bitmaker-labs-programming-college-shut-down-after-global-and-mail-article/

======
iopq
I think if someone is smart/talented, it doesn't matter that they don't know a
lot of things yet, they'll pick them up. On the flip side, if someone just
doesn't have the right capabilities it doesn't matter how many degrees they
have.

------
jonny_eh
Global and Mail? It's Globe and Mail. And AFAIK, they've reopened so this is
old news.

~~~
Martyr2
No actually as of this very minute their website is posting the letter saying
they have closed their doors. And yes, the Globe and Mail, typo in the title.
Thanks! :)

